# I have NO design experience....will I be able to make the rhinestone templates?



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay everyone! Please be painfully honest (but in the nicest possible way )
I have NO technical design experience, whatsoever. I'm looking at buying the knk Maxx or the falcon to make rhinestone templates. Will I really be able to do it? I think I learn very quickly, but have never used Corel, or any other design software. (I played with Gem master for a week or so, and was able to do a couple fonts...)
Anyway, anyone with experience with these software programs...please speak up! Is it as easy as the tutorials look?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I think as long as you get the one with the ACS software, you should be able to do it. I have no artistic talent beyond knowing weather I like what is in front of me or not. I find plenty of art on the internet and can manipulate it to what I want generally.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks! I guess I'm not really concerned about the creative side. I have a really good eye for that, I've sold scrapbboking supplies and completed albums, pages, etc for years. I'm concerned about using the actual software...there are so many things on the tool bars....drop down menus etc.....It looks a little overwhelming to me.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am sure you can do it!...after all lots of us use various systems. I can't speak with huge confidence about ACS but I am pretty sure you do NOT need Corel to use any system that has ACS. I know that with Roland R-Wear (and a supported cutter) Corel is not necessary. Also it is not necessary for DAS..but as with any of them Corel will give some expanded potential...

Pick the system you like...use it for a bit and then see if you think Corel is necessary.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Charles,
It seems like Sandy M gives excellent support. That's actually the main reason I've decided between her 2 systems. The DAS looks good, but I've heard sometimes it's hard to get help. I tend to be a little impatient and don't want to wait a day or 2 to get answers LOL.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Almost all software packages for graphics are going to need some learning effort to do anything with. Sandy is pretty good to have on your side but I find all my tutorial needs on the internet for Corel Draw and there should be a lot for Inkscape which is a free program similar to Corel Draw.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I think I just down loaded inkscape and tried to play around on it....I need to find some tutorials...LOL All I could do was type out words.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

inkscape has a learning curve and because it is free...there is very little support and you are sort of on your own. You might check with some of the larger bookstores to see if they have any of the FEW books out on it. But it does do a pretty good job.

Sandy Mc apparently does do good support, but then so does DAS...You will never wait two days! and I am sure Sandy Mc will get several calls and it is not realistic to expect her or anyother system to be sitting waiting for your call. The one that is not the most supportive is Roland...they are slow..

If you tend to get impatient then you should take a pill or two before starting designing... you will get frustrated...guaranteed and that will sometime be late at night...just roll with it. I find the best solution to my problems...email the company first...tell them my problem..then we I do talk to them it shortens the time I have to spend on the phone.

Sandy Mc's system is much cheaper than the other two main ones...so go with your gut feeling


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Charles!
I guess I better start my designing career with wine in hand! I think I'm leaning towards the knk with the acs software. If end up making templates like crazy, I can always upgrade. That's what I did with my scrapbook business...started with a little sizzix machine and built myself up to a big die cutter. 
I purchased a us 24 laser cutter second hand....they said it was never used. However, I have no idea how to get it going. I was thinking about selling it for what I got it for (pretty cheap) but I want to make sure it works. Do you know if there's a way to test it without setting up software etc?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

look at labels and any markings you can find and any software you got with it and then go to www.uscutter.com and use their forum to get specific help you need


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Mistyann said:


> Okay everyone! Please be painfully honest (but in the nicest possible way )
> I have NO technical design experience, whatsoever. I'm looking at buying the knk Maxx or the falcon to make rhinestone templates. Will I really be able to do it? I think I learn very quickly, but have never used Corel, or any other design software. (I played with Gem master for a week or so, and was able to do a couple fonts...)
> Anyway, anyone with experience with these software programs...please speak up! Is it as easy as the tutorials look?


You won't need Corel, for sure. All of my customers do all of their designing in ACS or KNK UNLESS they already are very knowledgeable with Corel or AI... then they usually prefer to continue doing part of the designing in that software and then input the file to our software for applying the circles or just cutting. But anyone new to vector graphics will be able to do all of their designing in ACS with the help of the tutorial videos, the user manual and, of course, my assistance.


----------

